# Thank You Lee Jesberger



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

When I started building my kitchen Lee Jesberger sent me one of his recipe stands to use in my new kitchen for when I cook, (maybe he could sense that I needed all the help that I could get in the cooking dept). It's made out of birds eye maple, with rosewood and maple feet, (very pretty). It was very thoughtful and kind of Lee to send it to me, and I wanted him to know that I appreciated the fact that he did that for me. Thank You Lee!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Lee is a GREAT guy !! They don,t get any better .


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Lee….What a good guy!. (That's quite a recipe holder!) How's the house project coming Robin? - we're getting ready to start on ours this summer. I told the wife we could do our own trim if we had a shaper - she's gotten pretty wiley over the last 30 years - not sure if she believes me!

Schroeder


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Who deserves it more than you ? Lee's recipe stand is beautiful…and is a great contrast to your black countertop. 
All the best, Paul


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Lee's work is always chocked-full of awesome details. A great addition to any kitchen… it will look so good, no one will notice if your cooking is not up to par.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what a nice house warning gesture .

' WELCOME HOME , ROBIN ' !

way to go Lee , beautiful !


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

John I totally agree!

Shroeder…....... Yea I really like Lee's recipe stand he sent me, I use it alot…........... he house is coming along well, I added a new pic in the kitchen blog. I am sure you and your wife will do a great job on yours, it has been alot of work (I mean really hard work) but we have done well with getting along and getting it done….......we're slow at it (5-1/2 years before we moved in and it's still not completly done) but we don't make a living at this either,..... so I quess it's ok to be slow. Hey a shaper would be a good investment!

Well thank you Paul, and Lee's stand does go very nicely in my kitchen, it makes my counter top look better…....don't you think?

Yes Charlie…...........when dinner doesn't turn out so good I can always tell them…......but look how pretty my recipe stand looks!! And they will forget alllll about that dinner didn't turn out so well. Sounds like a good plan to me!!


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful..just beautiful.. glad your all finished with the kitchen Robin.. and yes.. Lee's kindness know's no bounds..he's a great guy for sure!!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW! Lee that is really nice. I could see why you made this for Robin. She is a very talented and inspirational Lady. Great job Lee


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes Randal I totally agree….............

but my kitchen isn't done….................but I am working on it again.

Gosh Dennis that's a nice compliment, especailly coming from you…........................Thank you, your making me blush.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

That is just beautiful! What a nice gift… now do you have to cook to use it????


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Ellen….......ha,ha,.........yes, I have a couple, one of them my Mom got for me when my husband and I got married and the others is ones that I picked up here and there with hopes of maybe soooome day I would learn how to use one!! I think I would rather shop for windows and build something, but I am trying.

Thanks Lew….......nice to see ya.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Robin,
Yesterday, Karson and I were talking about what a great guy Lee is and this is just one more example. The holder really compliments your work!

Lew


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Robin I am so glad for you, you are yourself a fine person, I see a lot of exchanging gifts here making this LJ site even better and this is the way it should be.
The person that gives feels just as good as you receiving the gift.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Two works of art, one complimenting the other. Beautiful work done by both of you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hello Robin
congrat´s with that awesome gift
it just not match your kitchen but
I think it match all the house in the
way it´s build 
there is only one catch with it
now you will have no time for
woodworking only to cook 

Dennis


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Robin, 
Lee's present is just totally awesome and fits your counter top perfectly! Congratulations! Can't wait to see more photos of your home build in progress.

All the best,

Benji


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Aw shucks;

Thanks Robin, and everyone else, too.

Lee


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi GMman you are right.

Hi Gary…......Thank you!

Dennis….......you are right on when you say that, cooking is what I have been doing the most of.

Hi Benji…..........I sent you some recent photo of the upstairs, so that you can see where we are at with the railing.

Hi Lee…........thanks for swinging by.

And Patron I think I missed you somewhere up there, thanks it feels very good to finally be in our house.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

That is great. I have an idea for a recipe stand with a draw and a lift up top, but this has given me food for thought. Hehe thats a pun. I think. Serious though, great piece of wood work.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Lee is just that kind of a guy! He is also one heck of a woodworker. Enjoy your new home Robin.

God Bless
tom


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

(lol) Hi woodfix!

Thanks Tom, I agree…..............always good to see you on my page.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice Robin, and it fits in with the design of your new home as well. And Lee, way to go.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I already knew Lee was a good bloke. Taht just confirms it Woodchic.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Grumpy….....................what's a Bloke?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm with everyone else Lee is a great guy, he even helps old ladys accross the street. Just kiddin Lee, a wonderful person indeed.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang that is nice! I need to let Lee know I am taking up cookin'.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA….......................maybe you should Todd, that would be one interesting post!

Robin


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Woodchic, a bloke is what you call a guy but the male version.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok Grumpy…........I thought it was, just checkin to make for sure….......that's Aussie language right?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice job Lee.

Looks like your due for some Stone soup!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

The english call men blokes too  I don,t know who started it


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i've never figured where they learned how to speak english ,

and so many talk funny ,
just like them !


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I didn't know that John….......I used to date an English man back in the day of my single years and I never heard him say that (of course than has been quite a while back so maybe I have just forgotten). I love the English , Austrailian, and Irish accents, I could sit and listen to them talk all day long.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I am on a few English woodworking sites and i hear they say blokes a fair bit . They call their women birds 

My three year old granddaughter is living in Australia for the next two years . It will be interesting to see if she picks up their accent


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Robin,
Just saw this and had to comment… It is the first "gift" I have heard of being sent between LJs (I know, call me a rookie) and I think that it is absolutely wonderful.

Lee, I am sure your checking in from time to time on this post - so to you - AMAZING WORK and VERY THOUGHTFUL… Your an inspiration to the rest of us, very well done. In today's rush rush world, it isn't very often we hear of someone taking time out of their busy day to build and give away something so unique to another very deserving person… Thanks for doing this… The rest of us "too busy" people should take this example and run with it… Imagine the world if everyone was this giving?

Robin, you certainly have some impressive talents as I mentioned in my other post to you (hope you enjoy the humour in it - that is one of my few talents 
Of course, if I weren't already married, I would offer to fly out to you and give you some cooking lessons (I can prepare Kraft Dinner several different ways! 

Take care my "young(ish)" friend… 
Wisty


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Correct Woodchic. Heres a link to the Aussie lingo if you are interested. 
http://www.stickersnfun.com/quotes13.asp


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Robin congratulations and Lee a great job. Your up on the top of my list of people to be like.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Wisty and Karson…....Karson, I am you swung by….......Grumpy I am going now to check that site out.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice stand nice gift. I am currently trying to design one but it hangs and drops down from underneath. I made one that holds a book standing up so you look over not down. But the wife wants counter space. So I use the other to display a coffee table book.

Cooking is easy as a guy I do a lot of it, like my Grandma's Custard style cinnamon bread pudding with lemon sauce….mmmmm. If you want a copy let me know, I'll find the recipe.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Mike….............yea I would love to give your Grandma's Custard style cinnamon bread pudding with lemon sauce a whirl…...............hunt the recipe up and I will try it out.

Oh and Grumpy…...........you have increased my range of vocabulary, (lol) thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mike shared his Grandma;s recipie of the custard bread pudding. It was great. Thanks Mike.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, we tried Mikes Grandma's recipe and it was very good…................thanks Mike! uuuhhhh and now I have got to loose 10 lbs , it must be because I like it so well!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

that's very nice. Great job Lee it's a beautiful piece!


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad You and Karson liked my Grandmas Bread Pudding. As long as you don't overcook it it melts in your mouth.

See Robin cooking aint so hard.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

No cooking is not soooo bad….....but I still would rather build something than be in the kitchen cooking.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

I can only hope that all my chisels and plane irons get as sharp as my kitchen knives.

I seem to have the sharpest of any one we know. The Wife hates to help cooking at a friends.

Usually if she knows before hand she brings a few with her.

I also do Baclava, mean ribs stuffed peppers…..and well I love to cook. And I built my kitchen so…..


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike ….........maybe I need you to help me sharpen my chisels, after all if your knives are that sharp I am sure you can keep a good edge on your chisels for sure…........and I am certain your Baclava, is the best in town. It's nice to see a man that enjoys being in the kitchen.


----------

